
Russia to Disconnect Entirely from the Internet as Part of Cyber-Defense Measure - minton
https://www.circleid.com/posts/20190211_russia_to_disconnect_entirely_from_the_internet_for_cyber_defence/
======
strangattractor
Having them permanently disconnect from the internet would be a god send.

